# Unknown species of Utricularia



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

I am sure that it is not our local plant such as U.aurea because it grows much larger than U.aurea.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Originally it was yellow in high temp., but now the weather is getting cold ant it will change like this, the colder the stronger it grows.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

At first, I thought the above species does not belong to the Utricularia genus but rather that of the Aldrovanda. Upon closer inspection, the lateral arrangement of the small numerous traps suggests that it is not an Aldrovanda species ( www.bestcarnivorousplants.com ).

Biker, do you know where your specimen was collected: Asia, Australia, Europe, Japan, or South America? It would narrow down the species list tremendously. Here is an incredible catalog of the various Utricularia species found throughout the world: http://www.bestcarnivorousplants.com/aldrovanda/aldrovanda_for_sale.htm

Some possible candidates include _U. australis_, _U. foliosa_, _U. stellaris_. _Utricularia australis_ seems to resemble your specimen best.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Yea, that is most definitely not Aldrovandra....I am currently growing Aldrovandra in one of my tanks. It does not get bushy like that. Beautiful Utricularia Biker.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

put it in a pond let it flower and u can id. it easily when u have the flower. my friend has a book with over 200 spicies of utricularia...


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey, I think this small one is like U. stellaris from NSW, Australia according to the aforesaid website.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Sometimes I found that there are two types of red-leafed Utricularia in my tank.
Please take a look at this big one, it grows more complicated leaves only in some particular circumstances, and I don't know whether they are the same species or not.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

THat looks just like the species that grows in my lake, here in florida. Except mine is greenish yellow. WHatever grows down here is probably it.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

What grows down in your lake is most likely NOT it...there are hundreds of species of Utricularia. My guess is that species comes from New South Wales Australia like biker suggested.

Here is a good resource on the many species of Utricularia...and like Mor B said, the best way to find out the species is to let it flower

http://www.humboldt.edu/~rrz7001/Utricularia.html


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

Sorry if this is a naive question, but in what respect is the uticularis carnivorus? How does it feed and on what?


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Check the following link:

http://www.islandnet.com/~tmalcolm/index.html

Andrew Cribb


----------

